
Fully Homomorphic Encryption Using Ideal Lattices (2009) [pdf] - steven741
https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~odonnell/hits09/gentry-homomorphic-encryption.pdf
======
throwawaymath
This came out of Gentry's PhD thesis under Dan Boneh, for which Gentry won the
ACM Doctoral Dissertation and Grace Murray Hopper awards, and later the
MacArthur Prize. It was the first demonstration of fully homomorphic
encryption, and therefore resolved a very large open problem in theoretical
cryptography.

------
anchpop
I would be interested how the performance of running a homomorphic circuit
compares to running the same algorithm without encryption

~~~
caleb-allen
I went down this rabbit hole a week or two ago. From my understanding, it is a
few orders of magnitude slower.

~~~
stuxnet79
More than a few. Also, all the benchmark algorithms I've seen in papers have
been trivial so this is very much still an active area of research. The idea
is tantalizing though, and I'm looking forward to new breakthroughs in this
space.

